# Unser Teich und ich - Vorstellung



## HÃ¼gÃ¶_imp (1. Mai 2007)

Hallo,
ich bin seit gestern hier angemeldet und habe nun schon viiiel gelesen. Einiges erscheint mir noch wie "Böhmische Wälder" anderes war dann doch sehr klar.

Aber ich möchte mich kurz vorstellen: Mein Name ist Angelika, bin 41 Jahre alt und wohne im schönen Ostholstein. Mein Mann und ich haben uns vor 8 Jahren ein kleines Siedlungshäuschen gekauft und sind immer noch in der Umgestaltung unseres Gartens. Wir mögen es, wenn alles langsam wächst!  

Angefangen hat alles mit einer vergrabenen Maurerbütt und einer Seerose. Nach Jahren haben wir uns für eine Miniteichschale entschieden, die dann einigermassen fachgerecht in den Boden verschlämmt wurde.

Eines schönen Tages kam mein Männe mit 3 kleinen Goldfischen nach Hause, die wurden gnadenlos in die "Pfütze" gesetzt. Scheinbar fühlten sie sich dort so wohl, dass wir im selben Jahr mit einer starken Population konfrontiert wurden. Einige Goldfischbabys konnten wir an Freunde und Kollegen abgeben, aber etwa 15 Stück blieben noch bei uns.

Wohin damit? Wir liessen einen Minibagger anrücken und ein Freund (der Landschaftsgärtner ist) unterstützte uns im letzten Herbst bei unserem Großprojekt "Teich".

Nun haben wir einen 10.000 Liter Teich im Garten, hoffentlich glückliche Goldfische und nun zusätzlich noch 3 kleine Kois.

Leider sammeln sich nun einige Fadenalgen, aber wie ich hier im Forum gelesen habe, ist das eigentlich ein Zeichen für eine recht gute Wasserqualität, leider etwas viel an Nährstoffen. Aber der Teich existiert ja auch erst seit Herbst letzten Jahres und muss sich ja noch finden.

Hier einige Bilder zur Orientierung:

Krater im Garten
 

Unsere "Pfütze"
 

Teich von vorne
 

Teich von hinten
 

Durch unser abschüssiges Gelände war es möglich, die Flachwasserzone richtig schön anzulegen (wie wir finden). Rechts an der Seite wollen wir noch ein Terrassen-Plateau aus Bankirai-Holz bauen lassen, vermutlich aber erst im nächsten Jahr.

Bin nun gespannt, wie es hier die vielen Fachleute sehen.

Herzliche Grüße
Hügö

Edit: Puh, und gleich ins falsche Forumteil gerutscht *schäm*

_EDIT by Annett (Thema verschoben und Bildgröße angepasst)_


----------



## Heiko H. (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Unser Teich und ich - Vorstellung*

Hallo,

herzlich willkommen hier im Forum.

Sieht doch Klasse aus der Teich, aber ich denke er könnte ruhig noch ein paar mehr Pflanzen vertragen um den Nährstoffen der Algen Paroli zu bieten.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Thomas_H (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Unser Teich und ich - Vorstellung*

Hallo Angelika,
auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen  

Euer Teich gefällt mir sehr gut;- und in der Beziehung auf Heikos Meinung denke ich das Gleiche.

Er braucht mehr Wasserpflanzen.

Dann gehen die Fadenalgen auch zurück


----------



## HÃ¼gÃ¶_imp (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Unser Teich und ich - Vorstellung*

Vielen Dank euch beiden, das ist ja lieb!

Wir haben eigentlich fast ringsherum Pflanzschalen (bestimmt so an die 25 Pötte) mit div. verschiedenen Pflanzen drin. Allerdings wachsen sie im Moment noch eher bescheiden 

Das meiste haben wir als kleine Setzlinge von unserer Nachbarin bekommen, es kommt auch alles raus, scheint somit angewachsen zu sein, aber eben noch relativ kleine Pflänzchen.

Meint ihr, wir müssten noch nachrüsten? Auf jeden Fall wollen wir noch ein wenig __ Pfennigkraut ringsherum pflanzen und mit Natursteinen und Findlingen in verschiedenen Größen die Ränder dekorieren.

__ Frauenschuh haben wir gepflanzt, die sind aber auch noch nicht soweit, dass sie üppig übers Ufer wachsen. Zur Schattenseite sind einige __ Farne gepflanzt, aber die brauchen auch noch ein wenig Zeit, um groß zu sein.

Immerhin treibt unsere Seerose tüchtig aus, neue Blätter kommen fast täglich an die Oberfläche.

Die Fadenalgen sind jetzt nicht so übermässig, wie auf einigen Bilder hier zu "bewundern" sind, aber sie sind halt da. Wir fischen sie, soweit möglich, auch raus. Noch ist es nicht so arg.

Bezüglich der Pflanzenanzahl würde ich mich nochmal über Meinungen freuen.

Gruß
Hügö


----------



## Olli.P (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Unser Teich und ich - Vorstellung*

Hi Angelika,

*Herzlich Willkommen hier im Forum!!!


*Da habt ihr euch ja einen sehr schönen Teich angelegt......


Und Pflanzen, kannste nie genug haben..........


----------



## HÃ¼gÃ¶_imp (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Unser Teich und ich - Vorstellung*

Hallöchen!

So, wir haben euren guten Rat (... mehr Pflanzen ...) beherzigt und am Wochenende nochmals 120 Pflanzen gesetzt u.a. __ Bachminze, Hahnenfuss, Binse, Sumpfegge, __ Tausendblatt, eine zweite Seerose ...

Nun warten wir auf üppigen Bewuchs   Unsere Seerose hat kräftig ausgetrieben und die ersten Blüten sind unter Wasser zu erkennen. Hier im Norden ist ja immer alles etwas später.

Das Wasser wird deutlich klarer, wir können sogar die neue Seerose am Grund ( ca. 1,50 Tiefe) erkennen. Leider fliegt zur Zeit von der Nachbarin die Millionen Blüten des Ahorns durch den kräftigen Wind auf der Oberfläche. Aber wir fischen tapfer ab  

Nun müssen wir nur noch Geduld aufbringen, was mir nicht unbedingt leicht fällt : 

lg
Angelika


----------



## HÃ¼gÃ¶_imp (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Unser Teich und ich - Vorstellung*

Hallo,

so, und da ich auch nun endlich eine schönes Ufer haben will, habe ich heute die Ufermatte samt Saat bei naturagart bestellt.

Ich habe aber hier gelesen, dass man seeeehr viel Geduld mitbringen muss, bis die Lieferung dann endlich bei einem eintrudelt.

Aber wenn alles schön ist, dann gibt es auch endlich neue Bilder.

Allen ein schönes Rest-Pfingst-Wochenende,
liebe Grüße
Angelika


----------



## HÃ¼gÃ¶_imp (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Unser Teich und ich - Vorstellung*

Hallöchen!

Jetzt ist schon mehr als ein Jahr vergangen, aber wir haben mehr Spaß denn je mit unserem Teich: sechs __ Frösche haben ein Zuhause gefunden, ein Molch wurde erfolgreich gesichtet, diverse Libellenarten tummeln sich, eine freche __ Bachstelze wurde gezählt, Spatzen und Amseln haben eine luxuriöse Badewanne und selbst ein __ Gelbrandkäfer wurde schon gesehen.

Unsere hunderte von Minipflänzchen haben sich schön entwickelt, die Seerose wird recht übermütig und macht sich dick und breit, erfreut uns aber zeitweise mit 16 Blüten gleichzeitig ....

... und so sieht es inzwischen aus:
 

Für mich gibt es nichts Schöneres, als nach einem stressigen Tag im Büro am Teich zu sitzen und der üppigen Vegetation und der vielseitigen Tierwelt meine Aufmerksamkeit zu schenken.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Unser Teich und ich - Vorstellung*

Sieht doch echt toll aus  

Aber die Seerose müsst ihr echt bändigen, sonst ist der Teich im nächsten Jahr verschwunden


----------



## Christine (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Unser Teich und ich - Vorstellung*

Hallo Angelika,

das hat sich wirklich schön entwickelt  

Ein gutes Beispiel für alle Neulinge, dass man nur ein wenig Geduld haben muss - und natürlich genügend Pflanzen.

Liebe Grüße aus Lübeck
Christine


----------



## HÃ¼gÃ¶_imp (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Unser Teich und ich - Vorstellung*



			
				utzoff schrieb:
			
		

> Sieht doch echt toll aus


Danke, ich liebe unseren Teich auch. Neben unserer Pfütze noch so einen staatlichen Tümpel zu bauen ... das war eine unserer besten Entscheidungen.



			
				utzoff schrieb:
			
		

> Aber die Seerose müsst ihr echt bändigen, sonst ist der Teich im nächsten Jahr verschwunden


Sag nicht sowas!  


			
				blumenelse schrieb:
			
		

> ... das hat sich wirklich schön entwickelt


Ja, das finde ich auch.:freu 



			
				blumenelse schrieb:
			
		

> Ein gutes Beispiel für alle Neulinge, dass man nur ein wenig Geduld haben muss - und natürlich genügend Pflanzen.


Ich bin auch von Natur aus niemand, der mit rasender Geduld gesegnet ist  , aber es beweist sich dann doch immer wieder, dass es sich lohnt, mal etwas zu warten. Belohnt wird man mit einem üppigen Paradies.



> Liebe Grüße aus Lübeck
> Christine


Hey, Du kommst aus Lübeck? Das ist ja quasi ums Eck!


----------



## michi(72) (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Unser Teich und ich - Vorstellung*

Hallo Angelika,
sieht ja echt super aus, was ihr da gemacht hab.  Würde ich auch sofort nehmen. Ich habe bisher einen kleinen Mini auf dem Balkon, aber morgen bekomme ich neue Pflänzlein geliefert und dann kommt ein zweiter dabei. 
Lieben Gruß
Michi


----------



## Horst T. (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Unser Teich und ich - Vorstellung*



			
				Hügö schrieb:
			
		

> Hallöchen!
> Unsere hunderte von Minipflänzchen haben sich schön entwickelt, die Seerose wird recht übermütig und macht sich dick und breit, erfreut uns aber zeitweise mit 16 Blüten gleichzeitig ....



was eine schööööne Seerose    
ich währe froh wenn meine annähernd so aussehen würde


----------

